# Cdc sneeze warning



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

CDC admits droplets from a sneeze could spread Ebola | New York Post

Wait i thought you could only get it through DIRECT contact?!?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

In Europe, med staff have been saying this all along, CDC is ridiculous.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

And, since the virus survives at least "several hours" on surfaces, you have to worry about some sicko AND one that wandered by 2 hours ago. So, potentially it can happen anywhere at any time. Wash hands often and do it right.

Things have not gone shtf'y yet, but that chance is there.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Sorry, Ebola virus survives 2 months on surfaces.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I think the survival of the virus outside it's host is very dependant on conditions. It can be anywhere from a couple hours all the way up to 2+ months. There was a story recently that a laboratory in the UK had a strain of ebola Zaire survive 3 months on a piece of glass at 39 degrees f. I think that it will be really bad if ebola gets a chance to come into a colder environment than Africa.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Yes, it's very strain-dependant.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

you mean barrys WRONG????!!!!


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> View attachment 7612
> 
> 
> you mean barrys WRONG????!!!!


Tyranny is the disease!


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> Sorry, Ebola virus survives 2 months on surfaces.


Sorry, Obama survives 8 years in the White House.

You already know what kills more people.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

It is a bloodborne pathogen. You can get it from ANY bodily fluids.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Yep, even sweat...


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Once again government house has an agenda and it is not to promote the public welfare.


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

Ralph Rotten said:


> It is a bloodborne pathogen. You can get it from ANY bodily fluids.


In theory, yes.

Bodily fluids must have enough target cells present within the substance to present a hazard. Sweat has enough, but tears don't.

Consider it like flatulence in an auditorium. You might smell it, but one has to be both in close proximity and close enough time to the occurrence.


----------

